# New York in 50 shots: The Bronx



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

This is a highlight of my New York City photo tours, Naked New York: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2202. This thread will cover the borough known as the Bronx. 

End of the road @ City Island









Power line ornaments, Bronx Park South









Storefronts and fire escapes in the Motthaven section, South Bronx









Irish establishments on Katonah Avenue in the Woodlawn section









The Wave Hill gardens









The Kingsbridge Hustle









Peacocks roam free in the Bronx Zoo









Concrete Jungle, The Highbridge section









Loews Paradise in the Fordham section on the Grand Concourse









Got a nice backyard in Riverdale









The towers of Co Op city









Albanian Pride in the Pelham Parkway section









Gunhill under the 2 and 5










Smelling the flowers in the Botanical Gardens









The old Yankee stadium facade









The Manhattan skyline from Hunts Point









The bustle of "The Hub"









The Kingsbridge armory peeking out from under the EL









Around the Castle Hill houses









Relaxing on the sand @ Orchard Beach









The Riverdale section









The New York Botanical Gardens









Police towers watch the block in the Bronx River section









Apartment buildings adjacent to Bronx Park in the Bronxdale section









The Albanians of Lydig Avenue









A morning stroll along City Island Avenue in the historic district of City Island









Relaxing in Wave Hill over looking the Palisades









Mertz library in the Botanical Gardens









A common sight in the South Bronx









Yes ladies and gentlemen, SoBro









Welcome to the Bronx Zoo









Pelham Parkway concrete jungle









Tranquility on City Island









Castles in the sky









The shops of under the Co-Ops in Parkchester









Lilly pond @ Wave Hill









A memorial pays tribute to the recently deceased in the South Bronx









Upon entering the Botanical Gardens









Walk ups in Morrisania









The actual High Bridge









Concourse concrete jungle









Businesses on Arthur Avenue in Belmont, The Bronx's own Little Italy









The famous Punero mural in Longwood









Gorillas in the Bronx Zoo









Fix a flat, Fix a flat









Fordham University









The Fieldston good life









Under the EL in Highbridge









Spring has returned to the Botanical Gardens









The new Yankee Stadium under construction


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Another great collection!!


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Amazing collection.

The Bronx was the Borough of NY that impressed me the most.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty awesome (except for the new stad).


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow this is one extensive tour and my first time to really see such a lot of photos.
thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo collection from NYC :cheers:


----------



## De Prodigy (Nov 3, 2009)

I really appreciate those kinda photo tours!! Merci!


----------



## zerostress (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos and tour of my favorite borough of NYC!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Bronx looks alright. It has a bad reputation though.

Are there parts that still look like Berlin or Warsaw in 1945?


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

No most of that has seen urban renewal in some fashion or other. The worst which happened around Cratona Park have been turned into single-family homes. The area which is directly south-south east of Cratona Park, I photographed in the dead of winter and it completely disrupts the urban fabric of the area. I'd rather see grafitti covered brick walk ups and burned out cars. I would say none of the Bronx resembles those photographs any more. The closest you get to something like that is in the western neighborhoods of Newark and the housins is much different. You can check it all out in the vast walking tours I did.


----------



## orchid1 (Jan 5, 2011)

These are some very nice pictures of New York, it is my favorite photo about Central Park.


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

is great!


----------



## AlwaysInMotion (May 22, 2010)

Very nice set of shots.

This is definitely something else than the Bronx I saw in movies and tv shows.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Fantastic pictures! thanks!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love those housing projects you have in New York
what does one have to do to get one?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

niiiice gallery


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

How old are buildings like in picture 3 and 8?


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lookin' hardcore as always!


----------



## RUNDINO (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow nygirl is crazy fantastic!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Great collection!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Very interesting pictures!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots..


----------

